# My tanks ...



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Dear aquatic plant central members,

i'm a new member here. Just to share few pictures of my tanks. feel free to comment


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome!! Cool tanks!!
jB


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

All tanks are very good but I realy like 3th tank (iwagumi). Please put some info about this tank (dimensions, light, plants)


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks for that jason baliban and Norbert S

anyway here are the full info of the tank ...

2ft moss tank
4 months old tank just recovered from algae attack ... 

size : 2ft x 1ft x 1ft
CO2 : 1.5 bps
Light : 2 x 36 PL light / 10 hrs per day
Base fert : dennerlle
Sand : Lapis sand
Flora : crypt, x- moss, hairgrass, HC
fauna : Cherry Shrimp and unknown catfish (mini)


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

its a 6 months old tank ...

size : 30cm x 25cm x 30cm
Plants : X-moss, gayi and riccia
fauna : Cherry shrimp & microrasboras nana
CO2 : 1 bps
Light : 2 x 11W PL / 10 hrs per day
No base fert


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

"lost in the jungle" theme ...
3 months old tank

size : 1.5ft x 1ft x 1ft
Light : 1 x 24W / 1 x 18W (10 hrs per day)
Flora : bolbitis, crypt parva and wenditii and mini moss
Fauna : dwarft pencil fish & yamato shrimp
sand : Lapis sand
CO2 : 1.5 bps
Temp : 25 - 27 Degree
No base fert


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

size : 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft
CO2 : 1.5 bps
Light : 2 x 36 PL light / 10 hrs per day
Base fert : Sera & Dennerlle Deponit ball
Sand : ADA Soil "Amazonia"
Flora : Rotala najean, Rotala walichi, X-moss, E.teunellus, blyxa japonica, Crypt parva & wenditii
fauna : Cherry Shrimp, T.candidi, badis-badis


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great tanks, I like the third one also.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

beautiful tanks, just curiuos, since ur saying everything in metric, where are u from?


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> beautiful tanks, just curiuos, since ur saying everything in metric, where are u from?


hi [email protected],
thanks for your comments, anyway i still needs to learn more from you guys.
i'm from indonesia but staying in Singapore at the moment ;-)

thanks Jdinh04,
anyway its just a coincidence that i've manage to get the rocks with good texture...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

just curious, how do we change from litres to gal? for example 60L, needs to be divided by how much?
pardon me to ask such a silly question ... :razz:


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Beautiful tanks =)

For that unknown catfish in the third tank, I'll take a guess he likes to burrow in the sand doesn't he? I'd say with a fair amount of certaintity he's a banjo catfish. I had one a while ago, nice little fish. Sorta fugly but cute at the same time.

Check out the pictures here to compare against
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/aspredin/bunoceph/25_f.php

Related are these guys http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/aspredin/bunoceph/g_thumbs.php
All very similar


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

thaerin said:


> Beautiful tanks =)
> 
> For that unknown catfish in the third tank, I'll take a guess he likes to burrow in the sand doesn't he? I'd say with a fair amount of certaintity he's a banjo catfish. I had one a while ago, nice little fish. Sorta fugly but cute at the same time.


thanks thaerin ...

from the link you gave us ... somehow they look different.the obvious part is at the finage. the catfish in my tank has a thin finage but from the pic you gave us, they have wider finage.

anyway i have id the fish in one Singapore forum ... here is the link to it

http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15436


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

woops, my mistake, close but not quite right. =) cute lil fish though.

BTW, for liters to gallons it's 1 liters = 0.264172051 US gallons or 1 US gallons = 3.7854118 liters. It's roughly 4 liters to 1 gallon. Courtesy of Google.

So 60 liters = 15.85 US gallons


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Moss and hairgrass for the 3rd layout? Love your tanks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

nevada said:


> just curious, how do we change from litres to gal? for example 60L, needs to be divided by how much?
> pardon me to ask such a silly question ... :razz:


 thaerin was right with l to gallon conversion. And the google calculator is easy to use. Just type "60l in gallons" (without the quotes) into the search and it will give the answer. It works for a lot of different conversions.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks for the info guys, really appreciate it 

Thaerin,
the fish looks really cute. it has been in my tank but the size remains there 

thanks turtlehead,

yes the tank is using moss, hairgrass, HC and little bit of glossostigma. there are few cryptocony here and there too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

o wow very nice.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

*sniffles* your so lucky to get all those nice plants (HC and mosses) to do so well. I have the black thumb of death still it seems. Nothing seems to like to root itself for me, even the java fern never attached itself to the driftwood and it had been there for months.
I've given up on a foreground for the moment *shoots his cories a dirty look* _someone_ keeps uprooting everything before it can grow.

Anyway, aren't those lil catfish fun? I don't know if the hara jerdoni are simliar in personailty, but the banjos are so mellow. You can pick up or even (accidentally) nearly suck them up in a Python. They never got bothered by anything. Cute in their own lil way in terms of looks.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

thaerin said:


> *sniffles* your so lucky to get all those nice plants (HC and mosses) to do so well. I have the black thumb of death still it seems. Nothing seems to like to root itself for me, even the java fern never attached itself to the driftwood and it had been there for months.
> I've given up on a foreground for the moment *shoots his cories a dirty look* _someone_ keeps uprooting everything before it can grow.
> 
> Anyway, aren't those lil catfish fun? I don't know if the hara jerdoni are simliar in personailty, but the banjos are so mellow. You can pick up or even (accidentally) nearly suck them up in a Python. They never got bothered by anything. Cute in their own lil way in terms of looks.


Is it that hard to get aquatic plants down there thaerin? maybe you can share with us your tank water temp and other information? but from my experience (which i'm sure most members here share the same thing) moss and HC needs really cold water temp. not more than 28 Degree.

the little catfish are really2 fun! somehow i've not tried picking them up yet.but i do almost suck them up when i did water change few weeks ago hahahaha ... like what you said. they never got bothered by anything ...


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I doubt it's temperature, it' at 24 C at the moment. Not sure what it is..Some plants do wonderful, while some do horrible. 

It's always fun with the catfish, trying to figure out where they are in the sand =) I could barely find him half the time, he'd have only the tip of his tail sticking out.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

thaerin said:


> I doubt it's temperature, it' at 24 C at the moment. Not sure what it is..Some plants do wonderful, while some do horrible.
> 
> It's always fun with the catfish, trying to figure out where they are in the sand =) I could barely find him half the time, he'd have only the tip of his tail sticking out.


gotto find some experts for consultation then  sorry can't help much ...


----------



## Aqua1 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Awesome*

All tanks are nice I espeicially like the third tank as it feels like an open terrian from mountain top. I am curious as to whether you use DIY CO2 or pressurize at 1.5 bps. Thanks


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Aqua1 said:


> All tanks are nice I espeicially like the third tank as it feels like an open terrian from mountain top. I am curious as to whether you use DIY CO2 or pressurize at 1.5 bps. Thanks


Thanks Aqua1,
the CO2 i am using is the pressurize CO2 at 1.5 bps. no matter what i still prefer the pressurize CO2. more convenient and able to control the amount of CO2 injected into the tank.


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Nevada,

Since you're in Singapore, why not join us over at www.arofanatics.com?
Its a Singapore based community with a bustling Planted Community.
There's a calculator for conversions too.

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

punie said:


> Nevada,
> 
> Since you're in Singapore, why not join us over at www.arofanatics.com?
> Its a Singapore based community with a bustling Planted Community.
> ...


sure why not?


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Final picture after it has been adjust. thanks to hwchoy (local forumer) for his help ... cant have this kind of good quality picture without him


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done! Choy's one of our best aquascape photographers we have IMO!
PM me over at the other forum so i know who you are, my nick's Higher! 

*Sorry mods, if this is sollicitating, just excited to get to know another local hobbyist!*


----------

